# 403m alloys



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Afternoon all, sorry this is another alloy wheel thread.

Managed to confuse myself which admittedly doesn't take much. Out of the factory I think 403m BMW alloys come as either silver on the barrels or ferric grey with a diamond cut face.

Strange as it sounds I'm not sure which mine are as they clearly had work before I bought the car. If anything the barrels are probably somewhere between silver and ferric grey.

Either way the time has come for a full refurb, whiteworm and curbing are spoiling the car.

So my question to those who know...

Powdercoat v wet paint and why?

Is powdercoat more durable?

Does either finish lend itself to being able to lay down thicker clear coat?

I wax and wane between a bright silver finish but then quite like a slightly darker finish when the wheels get a bit of brake dust on them. The car is mineral grey so I think a lighter coloured wheel sets off nicely against the car rather than a darker finish. All I know is not getting them recut as a complete waste of time.

Finally, local recommendations for Liverpool/Preston way? As it's not being driven much at the moment could even entertain sending away. Lepsons always came highly recommended from memory?

Not my car obviously but this colour and these style of wheels.










TIA


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Powder coat is more durable and you will get the drum in and out the same colour if you decided for just the faces to be repainted it can be cheaper but depending on how picky you are your drum won’t be the same.
I lay clear down like a god! And the final result all depends on the person doing your wheels, both should stand the test of time, I also would lean towards a more common bmw colour such as ferric

If it’s just white worm and curb damage you could have them cut and and cleared, there’s a fair few company’s offering mobile lathe.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm almost certain that the wheels have been on a lathe before. I can't prove it, but I have my suspicions that the dealer swapped the wheels over before I collected. They had 2 identical management cars to move on at the time. I went over it very carefully the weekend before every wheel, every panel, shut lines, crawling underneath etc. Weekend I collected I only gave it cursory check over  Only had 3k on the clock when purchased.

It's clear 2 faces have been painted (and badly). Also something I've never noticed before until it was pointed out, the area where the M badge sits isn't uniform on all wheels meaning something has been skimmed.

Barrels are in good order, hadn't considered just getting faces painted. Might be an option.

Remembered an earlier thread when somebody had a set done at F & M Powdercoating in Ribbleton. Anybody with recent experience of them?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Been to visit a couple of places today to get an idea of their set up. More confused than ever what to go for.

I'd convinced myself not to go for diamond cut. However...one place had a sample up that looked awesome. Whilst it was mocked up on an AMG wheel it had a mid grey paint with diamond cut face They said the clear coat they use is more durable as it has acrylic mixed in? They actually tapped the wheel with a coated cabinet handle they had lying around and not a mark. Obviously not the same as driving on a wet road with stones flying at 70+mph against the face. Is this likely correct or sales pitch?!?

Heart says diamond cut, head says paint.

Next issue is colour.

Mocked up with ferric a VW colour and original albeit very dirty and sorry looking 403s.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally, I think that the 403s look great when they’re painted silver. A good friend has a white 320d, and when he bought it, it had already had the wheels painted. It genuinely looks brilliant. 

I have 442m on mine, and they’re diamond cut. The car is 54 months old, and they’re still 100% with no white worm. I ceramic coated them from new with Nasiol zr53m and never use anything other than shampoo to clean them. 

If you go with diamond cut, definitely apply a good coating, and I think they’ll be grand. 

Cheers, and good luck. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hear what you are saying Cooks on silver paint. With a nice bit of metallic flake it looks great in sunshine...on the rare occasion we get any 

I think if I'm going to get them diamond cut to get a bit of contrast I'm drawn to a darker colour for the paint but to tie it all in something between the mineral grey of the car and the bright silver finish of a diamond cut.

Don't suppose anybody has any pics of Ferric Grey 2 with diamond cut for this style of wheel? No doubt I'm not seeing the wood for the trees when searching.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Found a couple of pics of mine on the 442m in diamond cut / orbit grey, and on the 400m winter rims, painted silver.



















I think the ferric grey would look perfect on the 403s against that dark shade of Mineral Grey.

Tough decision though, I totally agree. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Cooks.

It’s driving me mad. I’ve looked at a couple of sites that sell genuine new wheels and they seem to suggest they came out of the factory in either silver or ferric grey with the cut face. Can I find pictures of both...no!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like they were only available in Diamond Cut with Ferric Grey, from what I can see.

https://www.alloywheelsdirect.net/bmw_alloy_wheels/3_series_f30_alloys/19_bmw_403m_wheel_4405

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen them in silver with the diamond cut face and tbh unless you get up close you cant really tell that they are diamond cut.
I think that's why they still look great in a nice bright silver all over with no diamond cut.
This would certainly be the most durable finish imho.
However here's a curve ball 

https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1733677


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I’m working on some out of the factory ferric grey alloys tomorrow, I will take some pictures they do have the Diamond cut shape to the.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you that would be great


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh dear oh dear decisions decisions!
Those brighter silver ones on the right in the first pic look really good.

Now if you insist on diamond cut (probably find my views on them in other posts) how about in car colour against the cut faces?

I know what you mean with the dilemma of powder coated vs paint, personally I prefer paint, particularly over 2k etch or epoxy primer as doesn't seem to 'chip' as easily as powder can, also with powder although it can keep a film it can lift off the metal and corrode underneath (hiding it) particularly from chips or scratches. Paint seem a bit more honest and epoxy's well known for not corroding underneath from the edges of damage.. However it seem easier to find wheel refurbers that powder rather than a wet paint. 

Had a set of alloys done in 2018 for winter use, powdered, then C5 coated and after 2 winters use they are still as new (apart from 1 small pea sized chip down to the primer). The place, Top Wheels post code LA3 3EN, did a top job and I have no reservations in recommending them for Powdering and or diamond cutting if you go that way.


----------

